# Grind changing over time



## Myles (Mar 28, 2020)

Is it normal that my machine needs a grind higher up the scale for the same bean over time? i.e. the burs may be wearing and I need to adjust them as a result


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Myles said:


> Is it normal that my machine needs a grind higher up the scale for the same bean over time? i.e. the burs may be wearing and I need to adjust them as a result


 You mean the same bag? If so, can be yes. As the bean ages sometimes you need to adjust the grind to get the same result.

You mean over time? Consistently getting lower? How old is machine?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's normal for you to need to change the grind setting in both directions over a period of time depending on how freshly roasted the beans are when you started using them.


----------



## Myles (Mar 28, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> You mean the same bag? If so, can be yes. As the bean ages sometimes you need to adjust the grind to get the same result.
> 
> You mean over time? Consistently getting lower? How old is machine?


 Consistently having to grind higher up the dial. Just over a year old.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What is the grinder ? The changeable weather or late can affect the grind - heat and humidity


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Myles said:


> Consistently having to grind higher up the dial. Just over a year old.


 What is the machine? What grinder? Was the machine/grinder new? How are you storing the beans? What is the environment grinder is in? Have you cleaned out grinder?


----------



## Myles (Mar 28, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> What is the machine? What grinder? Was the machine/grinder new? How are you storing the beans? What is the environment grinder is in? Have you cleaned out grinder?


 Sage Barista Pro. Cleaned about a month ago after I noticed the grind setting creeping up.


----------

